# SINAMICS - beliebigen Parameter auslesen ?



## moeins (22 April 2008)

Ich habe die Sinamics S120 mit C320 und fahre das Telegramm 110 (EPOS). Das will ich aufgrund Standardisierung im Werk auch nicht ändern (kein freies Telegramm).
Leider ist z.B. das auslesen der aktuellen Drehzahl in diesem Telegramm nicht vorgesehen, dennoch würde ich gerne während des Betriebes einige Motordaten bei Bedarf ansehen.
Wie ist das möglich? Bausteine wie SFC13 und SFC59 werden häufig genannt, nur leider kann ich mit deren Beschreibung keinen Bezug zu den rxxx und pxxx Parametern finden und verstehe dadurch die Beschaltung der SFCs nicht..

Wer hätte dazu mal ein kleines Beispiel für mich ?

Z.B. die Parameter r21, r31 oder r35 würde ich gerne auslesen.


----------



## marlob (22 April 2008)

Bei Siemens gibt es ein Beispiel für die G120 (keine Ahnung wo da die Unterschiede zur S120 sind) aber vielleicht hilfts ja

Lesen einzelner Parameter des SINAMICS G120 mit Hilfe von SFC58 & SFC 59


----------



## moeins (13 Mai 2008)

So, nun habe ich es endlich hinbekommen. Das mit dem SFC58/59 hat trotz Umsetzung auf die S120 nicht funktioniert. Warum auch immer kam ständig die Fehlermeldung 80C3.
Nun habe ich die Kombination SFB52/53 benutzt, und damit funktioniert es auch recht zuverlässig.

Leider konnte mir auf der ganzen Welt niemand (auch nicht der Siemens Support) erklären, warum immer Datensatznummer "47" verwendet wird ?!?


----------



## ChristophD (14 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

es muss immer der Datensatz 47 verwendet werden, da der SINAMICS S120 einen azyklischen Parameterzugriff vom Master aus nur über den DPV1 Mechanismus unterstützt.

Laut DPV1 Definition ist für Write-/ReadParameter Telegramme der Datensatz 47 festgelegt.

Hoffe es beantwortet die Frage

Christoph


----------



## moeins (14 Mai 2008)

Hallo Christoph,

danke für den Hinweis !
In welcher Doku kann man die DPV1 Definition finden ?


----------



## ChristophD (14 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

das Thema und noch einiges mehr steht in der PROFIDRIVE Profile  Dokumentation.
Diese kann über www.profibus.de bezogen werden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

